# first dog



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

what breed was the first dog you owned?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

First dog we ever had when I was a kid (it was always cats were OK, but no dog) was a small mix named Charlie. Near as we could tell he was part dachsund and part terrier. Great little dog.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Mix breed. half collie and half Shepherd. She was a gift from my boyfriend, now my husband. She was a wonderful girl, I'll never forget her.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

German shepherd when I was 16. Before that there were 2 other GSDs in the house but he was the first that was MINE. 4 More GSDs after him and stack of rescues. Nothing but shepherds. We used to call our house Heaton's Home for Wayward German Shepherds.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

First dog I owned or first dog I lived with?

My parents got a puppy a year before I was born. She was a mixed breed. They got her from friends who had a "cockapoo" (cocker spaniel/poodle mix) who had a litter. The father was unknown, maybe part terrier. Tansy was about 17 pounds and 12" at the shoulder, she looked a little like a tiny sheepdog except when she was shaved for the summer- then she looked like a JRT/poodle mix.









Tansy



The first dog I actually owned myself was my stray rescue Golden Retriever.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

As a child, we had a White male German Shepherd. 

First dog I personally owned and trained myself, a smart fun-loving Golden Retriever. She passed away at 6yrs, but she certainly made a lot of changes while here.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

The first breed we ever had was a Dalmatian who was rescued from an organization at that time called I believe Adopt a Pet where they helped people rehome their dogs but they remained in the home, we adopted him for 25.00 and he was a 1 1/2 yr old and had been through 2 different homes, we were his last where he passed away too short lived (for me) at the age of 10y in my arms, he was probably a BYB dalmatian he was never the healthest but loved him all the same and he was awesome.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Boxer. Love the breed even though training my shepherd has been so so much easier than any boxer.


----------



## GoLd (Feb 12, 2009)

First dog was Natasha a Great Dane, my parents had her about a year before I was born and my mother told me stories about Natasha sleeping under my crib, and when I'd cry in the night she'd jump up and knock the swinging crib door open locking her under my crib until my mother freed her. She passed away when I was 7-8 but I still remember her pretty well considering that was 35 years ago.

Greg


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

GSD.



> Originally Posted By: tylerg95what breed was the first dog you owned?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

at birth: dobermans and a chowXpit

6th birthday present to me: cockapoo

first dog out on my own: GSD


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I grew up with my dad's hunting dog, Wing, an English Setter.

However, the first dog I owned was a GSD.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

First dog I ever owned is my current GSD.

First dog as a child was an Afghan named Kimmie. We loved her but she had a habit of biting the neighborhood children so she was rehomed


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

GSD named Burbon and I was a baby!
When I finally was able to get a dog on my own first house we got a GSD named Barron


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A Daschund named Sam when I was a kid. He was such a good boy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

English spring spaniel when I was a baby. Her name was Betsy









Then my first GSD was at 5. Her name was Holly. She was awesome!!!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

A German Shepherd @ 12. Been a loyal owner to the breed ever since!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

When small we always had Stafforshire Bull Terriers. Also had one or two Bull Terriers and a Maltese Poodle. I never really owned any dogs while still at home as most had short lived lives at our house. With short lived I mean they were re-homed after the first car tyre or garden they destroyed. 
MY first dog, who I bought with money from my first job was a black great dane female. I saw her in a petshop and fell in love. She had been held in a cage so long her feet started to grow all crooked. It looked like she was walking around with huge clown shoes. Poor thing. After about 4 years living with me we re-homed her to a family with kids where she could get loads of attention. She loves them and they her. Now, since my surroundings and such has changed I got a GSD. So he is in fact my second dog!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

A shepherd/collie mix. What a sweetheart she was.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

A white German Shepherd when I was a kid.

Then a Boxer, then a Boxer/shepherd mix, then a Golden, then a Yorkie.

Next will be a German Shepherd (working line).

Still have all but the boxer.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a couple of dogs as a kid but MY first dog is my GSD, Jerzey, that I co-own with my boyfriend.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

My 1st dog was a GSD, Apollo from my Parents "A" litter back in 1969, named after the Apollo 11 landing.
He was a mono child, only dropped one, my Dad would not sell him so I got to keep him.
Had him for about a year & a half, till the day my Dad gave him to the local k9 unit that was looking for a new dog.
I was about 11, when the cop my Dad & myself went out into a field out back of our house.
The cop pretended to hit my dad with his stick, my Dad went down. Apollo took the 6 foot 3 cop down, without a sound.
My Dad rolled over and grabbed him by his collar and pulled him off the cop.
He was a Great dog, I never forgave my Dad for giving him away.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Suki is my first, my husband's second dog. (He had a Scottish Terrier when he was a boy)


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

When I was a child we had a Gordon Setter. My grandparents raised, showed and did field trials with them. 

As an adult (in 1982) my first dog was a German Shepherd Dog - Sheba. I had her for only 5 shorts years before we had to send her to the Rainbow Bridge due to complications of epilepsy ~ unknown cause.







She started my love affair with the breed! 

Sheba was literally a "junk yard dog" ~ she was born in a junk yard bred by the owner who had 2 registered GSD's and wanted more "guard dogs" for his junkyard.







I was a rookie Police Officer and he offered to give the "extras" for free to police officers. Fortunately he quit keeping "guard dogs" in the junk yard shortly after this due to civil liability of thieves getting bit after trespassing on the property. I was so ignorant about BYBs back then!!









Despite her sad start in life and untimely death, she was a wonderful dog, was very intelligent and was so gentle with my baby daughter.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

My parents had GSD's when I was a kid, too young to ever remember them. DH had lots of pups through out his life. Rocky is my first dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My first dog as an adult was a lab mix. I was still living at home and my dad didn't like GSD.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sean is my first dog.







I always had cats before him.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

As a kid: An American Cocker Spaniel named Poohbear and a GSD named Brandy

_My_ very first dog is Cody, got him when I was 14, am 19 almost 20 now. I also have Isa and another GSD on the way.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

When I was a baby till 13 we had Tiger a GSD Dobie mix. Higher on the GSD traits. The first dog that was mine was a husky/collie mix named Sabbath. I berought him home when I was around 12.

The first dog I got when I moved out was Yukon my white GSD.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

We always had cats when I was growing up. My first dog is a GSD, Chico.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

As a kid My parents had a cockapoo. 
My first dog on my own was a mix. Part sharpei or chow with yellow lab. Found him on the side of the road. I was living with my then boyfriend and another couple. Sunny ran away a couple months after we found him and we never saw him again.


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

When I was growing up we had Scottish Terriers, but I always wanted a German Shepherd and my parents wanted small dogs. So, when I got old enought and moved out I got a German Shepherd/Collie mix Kelsey. ( I think....that was her mix.) She was a great dog and I had the big dog bug! I now have 4 German Shepherds and would have more if I had room for them.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

When I was a kid, we had a poodle. My grandmother bought it for me. Her name was Suzette and she was a great dog, and a real member of the family. She was 12 when we had to have her put to sleep.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

We always had dogs from the day I was born - Pekes and later my sister got a Collie. My first dog that belonged 100% to me was a red/white parti-color Cocker Spaniel I won in a contest on my 12th birthday. Andy was the perfect dog for a kid, always willing to do anything I wanted to do.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Doberman Pincher. When she passed away at the age of 13 it took me 8 years to get another dog. I was so heartbroken. She was such a wonderful dog and friend.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Grew up with Daisy (GSD, possibly a mix, was a free puppy)


----------



## Jrenkie (Jun 9, 2004)

My first dog was part Springer Spaniel part Heinz57 that we adopted from the North Shore Animal Rescue in Long Island, NY. Her name was Peaches and she lived up to that name as she was a peach of a girl.

She was like my first true love, no other dog could completely replace her in my heart once she was gone although I do love all animals.

When we adopted Scout in 2004 he was the first dog that came close to replacing Peaches. For all his eccentricities he is such a faithful, loving, animal that my heart just goes out to him. Ruby is a close second. She is a bit more aloof but she's sensitive and has this way of asking for a belly rub that I just can't resist.

So, while I don't know if there will ever be another Peaches for me, Scout is a dang close second, and Ruby is right there with him.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

A German Shepherd.

Imagine that!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

A Hybrid.


----------



## josephcarman1982 (Feb 19, 2008)

a german shepherd named Rambo


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

First dog we had when I was a kid was a German Shepherd. I think we kept him for about a year and then my mom gave him away to a friend who could spend more time with him on a ranch where he had room to roam. Our second dog was an Afgan Hound, not sure why my Mom picked her. She was very friendly, beautiful, but not very smart and very nervous and sensitive to noise. Also a lot of work brushing to keep her hair from matting. Of course I had the brushing job that took almost 45 minutes to get it right! As an adult our current German Shepherd is our first family dog.


----------

